# Couple new pics of my 200



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)




----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice ride katana


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

nice ride...but ouch! how did u get the dent?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

dunno..it was that way when i bought it


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I was gonna ask the same thing about the dent. In the first pic it looks like you got rid of the door lines, and in the second it looks like you molded the fender with the hood, heh. Nice looking though!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

didnt even notice that. how dumb would it be if someone actually did mold their hood lol


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

it's not that bad though, at least it's not round or anything like that...looks like a custom fender if you look from a distance..maybe do the same on the other side


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You can plunger the fender to make it beter.

Seth


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

lovin those rims


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i love that erebuni front end. its perfect


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

It looks good!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks great... love the rims :thumbup:.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thanks for the comments everyone. hopefully next time i take pics of it i'll have some new stuff done that you can actually see.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

maybe go looking for a stock spoiler, or something like that one scorchin has in the works. i dont know how you feel about them, but my 200 came with the stock one, and i really like the look it adds to the back end. not too ricey with all the aluminum crazy shit, or upright urethane fins, just a little low profile cosmetic upgrade.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ive thought about getting one. actually my friend has one hes going to sell to me if i can ever get ahold of him. i have the base model...the only one that didnt come with a spoiler


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

not bad! im likin the rims, but the car looks kinda naked w/o side skirts & a rear apron. i wonder if those r coming on soon..and like gobroke, i also like the OEM spoiler...it doesnt do much as far as functionality but it helps out the look of the droopy ass..


----------

